# First attempt curing salmon eggs



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Despite a dissapointing salmon run up north, I did manage to catch one King, and it happened to be a loose hen. After cleaning it , I removed all of the loose eggs(tons) and put them in gallon ziplock bags. Unfortunately, I had to let them sit in a cold cooler for 24 hours. The next night, I rinsed them well in cold creek water, them put them in a water and sugar brine for a bit over an hour. I set them out to dry on paper towels, and once they were a bit tacky I put them into ziploc bags and put them in the fridge. I did do one small batch with jello to get a red color. They turned out good I think, rubbery but not too hard. I will tie them into bags soon. So how do you experienced egg guys think I did?


----------



## oh'-gahn (Aug 28, 2015)

They look nice. I usually cure my loose eggs in a salt brine. 5 gallon bucket filled half way with cold water and enough kosher salt to float a egg. Let soak overnight and rinse. I haven't tried x- cure on single eggs yet. You can get it at Erie outfitters. Outstanding for skein and probably singles too.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

If I purchase some powdered cure, or some of that bright and tight liquid cure/dye, could I use it on some of these eggs even though they have already been brined? I like the idea of the plain natural scent, but also would like to have some variety just in case the fish are being picky


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I usually do mine in a mixture of salt, brown sugar, '30 mule team' borax, as it does not impart color. I like to let the spawn mesh color stand out. Sometimes the dye from store bought cures leaks out and changes spawn material color. Just my opinion...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

They look great, how do they taste?? 

I don't do the eggs seperate, like the skein better.
Take skein, dry it, put it in a baggie with Borax, clear gelatine and some anise oil.
Shake real well and put in fridge.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Ask the fish,lol


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Just picked up 16 oz of atlas "brite and tight" liquid cure in pink. Anyone have experience with this product? Also I have heard from several people that pink is a great color in the alley, but not so much in Michigan. It seems to me like scent is would be more important than color.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like to have a variety of colors of spawn netting. I think water clarity, light conditions, and fish activity differs from day to day and hour to hour. I like orange eggs and then use different color netting. Sometimes I don't use netting just hook a little chunk of cured skein. The fish will let you know what to use. I prefer fresh spawn in cold water but use both when needed.


----------

